# HOW TO GET THE ''DRY'' LOOK?!?!?1



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

how can i get that ''dry'' look without keto just when i go back onto carbs after a few weeks on keto, i start to get abit/feel abit flabby, i hate sitting down and feelin the little amount of fat, i used to be a big boy and dropped from 16.5 stone with over 30% b/f to 14 stone and 12.6% id really like my skin to be a hell of a lot firmer all the time!

HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!! :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

the dry look only occurs when at very low levels of body fat and for a short period of time - what you are after is just lean and keto isnt neccessary IMO

I have got to competition level of low body fat on 300g of carbs a day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, what Glen said.

And wow Glen, 300g carbs! I put on fat just looking at carbs!!


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> the dry look only occurs when at very low levels of body fat and for a short period of time - what you are after is just lean and keto isnt neccessary IMO
> 
> I have got to competition level of low body fat on 300g of carbs a day


I'm guessing he's not working as hard as you were coming up to comp though......


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Yep, what Glen said.
> 
> And wow Glen, 300g carbs! I put on fat just looking at carbs!!


Saw a post on here, someones mate who competed got on stage eating 350g carbs per day and didn't do cardio, was shredded too.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Saw a post on here, someones mate who competed got on stage eating 350g carbs per day and didn't do cardio, was shredded too.


Lucky fcuker :lol:

I'd be a fat cnut if I did that :cursing:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Saw a post on here, someones mate who competed got on stage eating 350g carbs per day and didn't do cardio, was shredded too.


That just ain't fair:ban:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

not really my kcals was still only 2800kcals which was arund 300kcals below maintenance and the other 1600kcals was from protein and fat

i think people drop to much when trying to lose fat - drop a few hundred kcals below maintenance, bump up the Cv a little and a nice sow steady one pound a week fat loss occurs, nothing new or revolutionayr but tried and tested

david kaye 2010 BNBf scottish winner eats 380g of carbs a day when dieting and look at him and he is shredded

probablyoff season he eats 400-500g of carbs a day so its just a small cut in kcals from carbs


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i only weigh 74kg i have betweem 400-500g carbs per day and do no cardio and my body % is below 10%. i do this year round i dont know how people train on under 100g per day nearly everything has carbs in apart from mainly protein sources.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

so what would u reccomend to drop below 10% b.f with costant definition and dryness?


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> not really my kcals was still only 2800kcals which was arund 300kcals below maintenance and the other 1600kcals was from protein and fat
> 
> i think people drop to much when trying to lose fat - drop a few hundred kcals below maintenance, bump up the Cv a little and a nice sow steady one pound a week fat loss occurs, nothing new or revolutionayr but tried and tested
> 
> ...


380gm WTF, I'm doing it all wrong! :confused1:


----------

